# OLD PLATE



## monitor (Oct 24, 2004)

REVERSE SIDE


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Oct 25, 2004)

there was a ship wrecked of the coast of queensland called the hmas pandora it was wrecked in 1791 i do not know if it is related. cheers ken[]


----------



## IRISH (Oct 25, 2004)

With a rego number and no rego diamond it will date after 1883/84.  I've seen a few plates with F.H.&S. on the base with different pattern names but not that exact one.


----------



## codd commando (Nov 28, 2004)

could be fenton potteries stoke on trent about 1890 in age


----------

